# Updated and Detailed information on FOTAS 2014 convention, San Antonio Texas



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Here the latest information the FOTAS convention:
Oct. 24-26 Federation of Texas Aquarium Societies Convention, San Antonio, TX

Details are still being worked out, more information to come, or slight changes could occur. We also have hotel information for those from out of town. Let me know if you need that information

The convention is free. The only cost is if you plan on attending the banquet. The banquet is where the CARES funny money auction is. It's half game show, half auction but you have to earn the special money to spend (at the game show). The auction will have donated goods as well as about 1000.00 worth of catfish. It'll be great but you have to attend the banquet to be part of it.

Cichlid and Catfish Show
Everyone is invited to participate in the cichlid and catfish show. There is no cost for entry. You are required to provide your own container and air driven filtration for your animals (air and airline will be provided). If you are showing an especially sensitive fish, you might want to bring your own water as well. Tanks can be set up anytime after Friday October 24th at 5:00 PM. Judging will take place Saturday afternoon. Tanks must be dissembled and removed by Saturday evening. Awards will be presented at the banquet Saturday night.

Photo Contest
Picture size 5x7
Must submit two original pictures of the same fish that you currently own. A picture of each side of the fish preferred.
Digital entries preferred and will be printed prior to FOTAS so they can be displayed. These must be sent to [email protected] by Thursday August 23rd. Hard copy entries are also permitted but must notify in advance that the photos will be brought by the entrant to the show.
Judging will be based on photo quality and composition.
** can not be photoshopped or hormoned fish**

Categories for entry:
Old World Cichlids
New World Cichlids
Show Tanks

There will be a maximum of two entries per person per category for a maximum total of six entries per person.
Awards will be given for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in each category.
There is no entry fee to enter photos. Please print your name clearly on the back of each entry. For more information contact Jake and August Coe at [email protected]

Betta Show
For information on the IBC sanctioned show at FOTAS 2014, please contact Gerald Griffin at [email protected].

Killifish Show
For information on the Killifish show featured at FOTAS 2014, please contact Art Leuterman at [email protected].

Planted Bowl Show
This year the San Antonio Aquatic Plant Club will be hosting a "Jarrarium" contest which will be similar to our Big Bowl Build Off.
(https://www.facebook.com/groups/SAAPC/). However, in this contest you can use any container 1 gallon or under. Prizes will be awarded for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place. Also, all entries will be on display during the FOTAS convention. Entry is open to anyone. For more information, contact Chris Lewis at [email protected].

Free to enter!
Young Aquarist Endangered Species Poster Contest
Let's educate others on the plight of endangered species all over the world! Here's a great way to increase awareness and understanding of our important natural treasures.
1. Choose a species from the CARES priority list: http://www.carespreservation.com/priority_list.html
2. Research this species to identify their interesting characteristics
3. Create a 2D poster on the species including at least the following criteria:
a color image (painting, drawing, photo, etc)
several interesting facts
mature size and range of species
(optional) an explanation of why the species is endangered, any way that we can aid the species as a hobbyist group, info on what types of help are already underway, etc.
4. Poster submissions due Oct 24th, and judging will take place Oct 24-25. Prizes will be awarded Oct 25th at the FOTAS Banquet..
5. All posters will be accepted and displayed, but prize(s) will be awarded based on appeal, quality, and creativity of the winner(s).
Free to enter!
For more information contact Jack Jeansonne at [email protected] .

Aquarium Trivia Contest
Okay all you aquarium clubs and facebook groups, it's time to show the world which organization is the most aquatically savvy. The Right Honorable Steve Edie will be hosting a quiz pitting one club against another. Winner will move on until a champion is declared. Get your four most knowledgeable buddies together to take on the world. First eight teams will be entered into the Aquarium Trivia Contest! Free to enter!

Speakers
Pam Chin
Jose Gonzales
Steve Edie
Kathy England
San Antonio Aquatic Plant Club

20 Years of the Babes in the Cichlid Hobby!
The Babes in the Cichlid Hobby will be holding their silent auction on aquarium paraphernalia Friday and Saturday. Support the BABES and support cichlid conservation world wide.

Banquet
Banquet cost is 25.00 per person and includes the meal, awards presentation and participation in the CARES no money show and auction. In addition and in accordance with the long standing traditions of FOTAS, The Braz Walker and Dr. Keith Arnold auctions will be held at the banquet. The banquet is 80's themed and you are encouraged to dig deep into your closet and dust off those leggins, jean jackets and leather vests (participation optional). Tickets must be purchased by October 22nd.

Tee Shirts
Convention tee shirts are available and must be ordered by October 1st. These are available in all sizes at a cost of 15.00 each. They are available in both white and black


----------

